# No brakes and air hissing into the cabin?



## SavageMotorsport (Jun 24, 2006)

Hey guys, I have a 2004 Jetta Wagon 1.8T and I am having a problems with the brake booster leaking air into the cabin. On the boost gauge it is sitting at -15 and has a small hiss the the whole time. If you press the pedal all the way down the hissing sound goes away and the boost gauge moves down to -20 where it belongs....

The car has hardly no brakes at all.You have to keep pumping the brakes to make the car slowly come to a stop.

I removed the OEM booster with a salvage yard booster and it does the exact same thing. Tired of this issue I went and ordered a new booster from the dealer. I installed the brand new booster and and even replaced the o-ring on the back of the master cylinder and I still have the same problem... 

I pulled the hose off the intake and you can't blow through the check valve either....



Anyboddy have a solution???? I am puzzled big time!!!


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

Have you checked the hose itself? I had the vacuum source come loose on me once, and it made that sound. If you replaced the booster, and it's still making that noise, I doubt its the booster. Try replacing the hose and the check valve, see if that fixes the issue.


----------



## Jetazg03 (Jun 23, 2009)

i am having a similar problem with my 01 golf. No brakes at all & when depressing brake pedal I can hear a hissing or air sound coming into cabin. 
I personally think the Master Cylinder has failed...I am going to start there. Let me know what you find. Look at the Master Cylinder!
How much was a factory Booster anyways?


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

For the brake booster, about $200 from ECS tuning, for the master cylinder itself, $140 ish from ECS


----------



## Holmes741 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gotta find where that hiss is coming from....Have any friends that smoke? Blow smoke into where you think the hiss is coming from and see if you can locate it. I know it sounds old school, but it really can work...


----------

